# Super-Stealth Mode



## Nifft (Apr 6, 2005)

Greetings Style Gurus!

Would it be possible to have a "super stealth" mode that didn't show avatars, and put all images behind "Spoiler" buttons?

Thanks, -- a guy at work


----------



## andargor (Apr 7, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Greetings Style Gurus!
> 
> Would it be possible to have a "super stealth" mode that didn't show avatars, and put all images behind "Spoiler" buttons?
> 
> Thanks, -- a guy at work




Damn, that was so stealthy, I didn't even see it until now! 

You know that in Control Panel->Edit Options, you can disable avatars, signatures, and images? Combined with the Stealth skin, your boss will never know...

Andargor


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 7, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Greetings Style Gurus!
> 
> Would it be possible to have a "super stealth" mode that didn't show avatars, and put all images behind "Spoiler" buttons?
> 
> Thanks, -- a guy at work




I didn't disable images and avatars because you can do so on your edit options screen. Click "My Account" >> "Edit my thread viewing options"


----------



## diaglo (Apr 7, 2005)

you can lead a penguin to water but you can't make him: control panel>> my account >>> edit my thread viewing options.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 7, 2005)

What I need is a style that looks exactly like DOS, or UNIX.

Maybe green courier terminal text on a black background.

$ Like this.  Then everyone around me would think that I'm busy writing code or something.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 7, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> What I need is a style that looks exactly like DOS, or UNIX.
> 
> Maybe green courier terminal text on a black background.
> 
> $ Like this.  Then everyone around me would think that I'm busy writing code or something.



I'd love to have such a style, for nostalgia's sake if nothing else.


----------



## andargor (Apr 7, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> What I need is a style that looks exactly like DOS, or UNIX.
> 
> Maybe green courier terminal text on a black background.
> 
> $ Like this.  Then everyone around me would think that I'm busy writing code or something.




Or to reminisce about that days when Hercules graphic cards where kings: amber with ASCII art! 

Andargor


----------



## diaglo (Apr 7, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> What I need is a style that looks exactly like DOS, or UNIX.
> 
> Maybe green courier terminal text on a black background.
> 
> $ Like this.  Then everyone around me would think that I'm busy writing code or something.




heck, you need a green screen monitor. turn off your graphics card altogether.

that's what i do.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 7, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> heck, you need a green screen monitor. turn off your graphics card altogether.
> 
> that's what i do.



 Diaglo's so Old School he whacks himself across the knuckles with a ruler!


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> heck, you need a green screen monitor. turn off your graphics card altogether.
> 
> that's what i do.




Is that even possible?


----------



## diaglo (Apr 8, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Is that even possible?




it is on the Wang i'm using.

IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## andargor (Apr 8, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> it is on the Wang i'm using.
> 
> IYKWIMAITYD




VT100 baby!

Andargor


----------

